# Just a gal trying to find a gal.



## CallistaSkip (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, all you furres out there. If you were lucky, as I was, then you might've been able to attend Mephit Furmeet this year! 

While I was there, I was really lucky to find an artist whose style I thought really matched a scene I had playing around in my head for a while that showcased both of my partners and me in a fun (non-adult) scene. I was really smart, right, and took down all of this artist's information before paying her and letting her do her thing? 
Okay, obviously not, because otherwise I wouldn't be on here, but I did give her all of my info, including my phone number and e-mail address. She said she'd be in touch with me before the week was out (we left on a Sunday), and the rest is history. As in, no art, no contact, no clue.

Now, I'm not actually mad at this artist or anything, since I know s**t happens and she could've lost all my info and whatnot (and I won't be snooty and be like "But I was sitting at the Furoticon booth all weekend, and if she wanted to find it, all she would have to do is contact Seppel from Furo and ask who his assistant is!") and ultimately this is my fault for not taking her info down - but, I figured I'd ply the waters myself and do my part in tracking her down to make sure everything's okay. I knew she had a sketch of my drawing before we left that weekend (she ran it by me to make sure the expressions were right, that the blocking was okay, etc.), so something must've come up.

What I remember about her:
Short, dark (black) hair, dark-toned skin, busty, curvy gal. If you did go to Mephit, she was on the left-hand side of the room facing toward the right-hand side, kind of in the center aisle (I've already tried to find the old dealer's room set-up sheet, but have either tossed all of those old papers out, or something). She was almost directly behind us, the Furoticon table (like, behind and to our right). She was paired up with one other artist at her table, and then there was also a girl in a pink hat with long ears drawing in their space too.

If anyone has any info about her, I'd really be appreciative. If you have your old con book and can give me a clue that way, or if you're familiar with her...that sort of thing. Again, I totally accept my own responsibility for this problem, but by accepting that responsibility, I'm accepting that I need to make an endeavor to track her down too.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 2, 2009)

Am I the only person to find this topic title misleading?

Also sorry :c
Have you tried asking on official websites such as the MFM?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 2, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Am I the only person to find this topic title misleading?



Yeah, I was expecting something else too.

I hope you find what you're looking for, OP.


----------



## CallistaSkip (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for moving me where it counts. 

And I'm sorry there was some confusion, other people! I'll see what I can do to change the subject line.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 3, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Yeah, I was expecting something else too.


Same here, as for the OPs original question, I'm no sure what you could really do :/ 
Does the con have a site? If so, try asking around the forums there.


----------

